# Spooled by a...



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Porpoise yup a porpoise was fishing by The Oyster Bar and catching a few catfish close to 5 lbs big catfish, and a few nice sized pig fish. Then I see a porpoise start chasing some fish and then it swims across my line and my guess is it got tangled in my line and just went nuts as soon as it felt the line on it and took of jumping and splashing and all I could do was hold on as it took all my line. Well it was a good day until that now I gotta respool my reel but my drag got a big workout.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL... but a lesson learned. Next time grab the spool if it's a spinner, or tighten the drag on a conventional reel. The line should break up at the knot at the leader. That way you'll save almost all of the line.

I learned this after getting spooled a couple times.

Jim


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Well my drag was on pretty much full force and where it got tangled at was above the swivel it was in the middle of the line.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Grab the reel if it's a spinning reel or put your thumb on the line. Your knot will still be the weakest point. Worst comes to worst you'll still get half of your line back. 


....or try to fight the porpoise. You'll lose, but it might be fun. It's probably illegal though.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Hope old porpi learns not to hang around, Take its brude with it.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Hope old porpi learns not to hang around, Take its brude with it.


Yeah, because after all, he's the one encroaching on OUR SPACE! :thumbdown:


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

And it's a bottlenose dolphin, not a porpoise.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW! look at the big brain on Jonny....and a condesening attitute to boot, 2 for 1. thanks for your input.


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

I've had the same thing happen while pompano fishing;It was kind of like having your line tied to a top fuel dragster taking off! I was lucky and got my whole rig back .


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

At least you only lost some line...

Dolphins are cute for tourist, They eat more than their fair share of our catch..

Cant shoot em.........:furious:
:hammer2: :fishslap:


----------

